# CPT Help-Re:Wound Cautherization



## Bellaboo

A doctor in the office saw patient who came in  for cardiac follow up and
was bleeding from a minor arm wound. To stop the bleeding the doctor
cauterized the wound  Would anyone know the CPT code for the cauterization?
This is not something we normally do and would appreciate any help
Thanks


----------



## Anna Weaver

*cauterization*

12001 simple repair superficial wound, extremity, 2.5 cm or less.
You did not mention a size, so I went to the lowest number. 
But in 3M I started with cauterization and ended up with this code. 
If you look in CPT under Integumentary, repair, and definitions of simple, "This includes local anesthesia and chemical or electrocauterization of wounds not closed." 
Anyone else?


----------



## VelshAS

Yes, there is no size mentioned and it may end up to be included in the office visit. The description od the simple repair says "anesthesia AND chemical or electrocautherization." Because it says AND, does the anesthesia have to be done before the cautherization? Would be glad to know someones opinion...


----------



## courtney_stutler

How about 17250?


----------



## cmcgarry

You do not have to have local anesthesia to use the 120XX codes; the note is saying it is included if used, not to bill it separately.  Also, 17250 would not be the correct code, as that is not cauterization to stop bleeding, but to remove excess flesh from a healing wound.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Thriveni.vaka

Yes, Agree with 12001 .As per description of procedure 12001 (A simple, one-layer closure using sutures, staples, or tissue adhesive is performed. Alternatively, chemical cautery or electrocautery may be used to treat the wound without closure.), As length is not mentioned will go with lowest length.

Hope this helps,

Thriveni Vaka CPC.


----------

